# Digestive Enzymes?



## stressedmess (Jul 11, 2012)

okay so I have IBS-C.I take a peppermint oil capsule before I eat and it helps me very slightly with bloating and gas but they're so expensive I don't think it's worth the money anymore. Do digestive enzymes work better? I might get the papaya one to take after I eat. But are there other BRANDS or TYPES that are good for IBS? I've been trying to do research but all anyone is saying is they are taking digestive enzymes and never say which kind or what brand. Maybe it doesn't matter because they're all the same? I'm not sure. Can someone please help


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well the only ones I know of with clinical data, and it is for post meal bloating, is ones derived from animals, not fruits.So you might try one with Pancreatin rather than papaya ones.Usually taken with meals rather than after you finish.


----------



## stressedmess (Jul 11, 2012)

oh before meals?! Thank you so much! I'll look into Pancreatin. Does it help with gas too or just more with bloating?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is limited research and that looked at the bloating issue, so I can't promise much about gas.Usually for gas feeding the bacteria less (so less starch and gassy foods like beans or some fruits...see the Low Fodmap diet info on the diet part of the board) or probiotics, which are bacteria that don't make gas.


----------

